# Solved: Alternative Search Engines?



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I know Google is one of the biggest and most popular, but sometimes I get frustrated with some of the rather unrelated and obscure results I get when I Google a phrase or a couple of words.

So I would be interested in some alternative search engines to use sometimes. What are some of the ones you all consider good search engines........powerful, accuracy to search criteria, easy to read results?

Thanks!


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

For simple weight of numbers reasons I stick to google, and try to use the more advanced search features to phrase my query to convey what I actually need it to say. The exception is when I just need a more simple fact or calculation, I might be tempted to go with WolframAlpha.


----------



## PedroHin (Aug 13, 2010)

I still like Yahoo for some things. 

You know you can still use special characters with Google to tweak your results '-' before a term tells google not to return that word in the result. '+' tells google the term MUST be in the search result. Also price ranges are expressed as 2 values with ellipses between them -- $25...$30. Let's say I want to fin an MP3 Player between $55 and $65 and I don't want an iPod and I don't want to get it from WalMart...

+'mp3 player' $55...$65 -ipod -walmart



A website name followed by a colon will give priority to results from that page...
slashdot: +nanotech


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I wouldn't call these better than Google, more specific in content

http://www.sweetsearch.com/
list here: http://www.askreamaor.com/search-engines/8-ways-for-searching-the-dark-web-beyond-google/
http://www.loc.gov/about/
http://www.intute.ac.uk/
http://www.oclc.org/oaister/
http://infomine.ucr.edu/
http://www.ipl.org/
http://oedb.org/library/college-basics/research-beyond-google
http://www.infoplease.com/
http://www.britannica.com/

I seldom need anything more than Google, though.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Bing is about the closest to Google. I tried it but didn't like it. And forgot it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.ixquick.com/
http://soople.com/
http://www.buttonall.com/
http://boardreader.com/
http://dearcomputer.nl/gir/
http://fastflip.googlelabs.com/ - great for news
http://www.bing-vs-google.com/

OK this will help a lot.
http://www.thesearchenginelist.com/
http://www.20search.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_search_engines
http://www.philb.com/webse.htm
http://websearch.about.com/od/enginesanddirectories/tp/search-engine-list.htm
http://www.searchengineslist.org/
http://netforbeginners.about.com/od/navigatingthenet/tp/top_10_search_engines_for_beginners.htm

And "search engines list" in any search engine will gave you more like I had some and others I got from here.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...ines+list&aq=1&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=Search+Engines


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Stoner said:


> Bing is about the closest to Google. I tried it but didn't like it. And forgot it.


Guess so seeing how "Google: Bing Is Cheating, Copying Our Search Results"
http://searchengineland.com/google-bing-is-cheating-copying-our-search-results-62914

Do search at http://www.bing-vs-google.com/ and see how they are almost the same.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

After looking at several of those sites and comparing results from a couple of searches........I think I quite like Dogpile. I also like Clusty quite a bit, too....I like how it puts things into categories. But Dogpile seems really good for a comprehensive search with lots of relevant results. 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## coolguy110395 (Feb 5, 2011)

Altavista is also a nice one.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Have a look in here. All the search engines are there

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_search_engines


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

That's a good find :up:

Thanks


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

sepala said:


> Have a look in here. All the search engines are there
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_search_engines


I already listed the site above.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

LauraMJ said:


> Thanks, everyone!


You're welcome.

Dogpile is a old one I think was the first search site I started with and then yahoo and then snap when it was part of the old C-net that also pacbell used it and it was nice. Then they changed and got bad and now is blocked by hosts files. Broke apart from C-net too I think or it changed after C-net was sold when they got big because they started in SF here.


----------



## garth2 (Oct 9, 2010)

DuckDuckGo is now my default search engine. Lots of user configurable settings and no tracking. https://duckduckgo.com


----------

